# Joey Welch / Alabama River



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished the Bama this weekend for a few hours each day. Saturday we kept 15 filleting fish and threw back a lot more. Went back today looking for big fish and put 1 in the boat that was 25-30ish. Fishing shad on rodnreel. The big fish was released to get bigger and make more littuns.

This is probably my favorite time of year to be on the river. I saw more gators than Other boats.










Some of Saturday's fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I am craving some catfish right about now! Nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Let this one swim.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! Man that fried catfish looks good !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

It was. I ate so much it messed up my beer drinking last night.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> It was. I ate so much it messed up my beer drinking last night.


Wished something would've messed up mine. This morning hurt!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Wished something would've messed up mine. This morning hurt!


Hate that feeling.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job! The river is flat dang beautiful this time of year. Hickory trees are getting orange!!
This is Saturday morning up river from you


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y'all catch the fish with corks or on bottom?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful. I hope that water stay's low/fishable for a while.
We should get a free year to make up for last winter.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Y'all catch the fish with corks or on bottom?


Tight line on bottom.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Beautiful. I hope that water stay's low/fishable for a while.
> We should get a free year to make up for last winter.




I got a high bank in a spot and Saturday I could stand and see black clouds of shad all over the lake. Looked like the Gulf of Mexico. River seems very healthy


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's some fine catfishing. River down here is in the same excellent condition....but we don't have the color in the woods. Great photos all.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice ones


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Couldn't find anything over 10lbs today. Nothing bigger last weekend either. May move around to the Bigbee tomorrow or next weekend.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Heck yea!


----------

